
Ask HN: I can make an app delivery platform for your electron apps. interested? - dosy
I have the technology to virtualize the application and deliver it through a browser to any device. each of your users could have their own version without ever having to download the product.<p>would any of you who build electron applications for your business be interested in paying for this sort of service?
======
akhatri_aus
any examples, not sure what "virtualize the application" means. Is that like
citrix for executable/non html apps

~~~
dosy
basically like a vnc connection to the app through a browser. yes like Citrix,
I didn't know about them.

------
djpilot
I might pay for it if you'll provide competitively priced developer and end-
user support.

~~~
dosy
what would you consider competitive price for 1 application running all the
time? or how would you price it?

